# Portage In race Jan 3rd



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am having a race on my 53ft tko roadcourse in my home on Jan.3rd this coming Sun.I have room for a couple of more racers.We will be racing t-jets afx and thunderstorms. $5 For a day of racing fun and lunch.R.S.V.P. by friday evening so I can plan lunch,and dont r.s.v.p. unless you really plan on showing,and one more thing bitching and whineing are not allowed we are having fun with toy cars!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

14 Confirmed racers room for a couple more!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Rick ,
it's now official that i won't make it out . You guys have a blast and i hope to see ya next time out .

Bear :wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

its conferned i wont be there either bear i been banned so life goes on


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

honda27 said:


> its conferned i wont be there either bear i been banned so life goes on


you get caught abusing the gerbils again?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bearsox said:


> Rick ,
> it's now official that i won't make it out . You guys have a blast and i hope to see ya next time out .
> 
> Bear :wave:


Maybe next month Dennis,we are changeing the format and are going back to qualifing races and an A and B mains for the t-jet and afx classes that makes for closer racin.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

brownie374 said:


> Maybe next month Dennis,we are changing the format and are going back to qualifing races and an A and B mains for the t-jet and afx classes that makes for closer racin.


sounds good Rick ! Hope all goes well and LMK how the changes workout.

Bear:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> its conferned i wont be there either bear i been banned so life goes on


It would have to be a business for you to be banned,my track is in my home and you just are not invited!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

14 Racers and a great time had by all,the a and b main format works out and it makes for closer racing.Thanks to all that raced!


----------

